# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  कुमारी कन्दम : रावण की असली लंका

## Krishna

अभी कुछ समय पहले मित्रों के साथ अखण्ड भारत की बात हो रही थी तो मैंने "कुमारी कन्दम" का जिक्र छेड़ा ....

हांजी "कुमारी कन्दम " : रावन की लंका जो भारत से भी कहीं ज्यादा बड़ी थी |

----------


## Krishna

हिंदी विचार मंच आज भारत के इतिहास के सबसे बड़े रहस्य को उजागर करने जा रहा है, हिंदी विचार मंच  के इस लेख को जाने और शेयर करके औरों का भी ज्ञान बढ़ाएं।

----------


## Krishna

.....................................

----------


## Krishna

कुमारी कन्दम प्राचीन तमिल साहित्य के कई और संस्कृत साहित्य से कुछ प्रमाणों के अनुसार, एक पौराणिक, समुद्र में धँसा हुआ महाद्वीप है। 

लगभग 100 साल पहले तमिल राष्ट्रवादियों ने इसकी पहचान को एक खोये हुए महाद्वीप के रूप में 19 वीं सदी में मंजूर किया में तोड़ मरोड़ के कारण कुमारी कन्दम का अस्तित्व कई हजार वर्ष बाद सामने आया था।

----------


## Krishna

...............................

----------


## Krishna

कहा जाता है की यह कुमारी कन्दम ही रावण के देश लंका का विस्तृत स्वरुप है जो की वर्तमान भारत से भी बड़ा था । आखिर सच सामने आ ही गया। भारत के इतिहास का सबसे बड़ा रहस्य अब हुआ बेपर्दा। कुमारी कंदम का रहस्य सामने आ ही गया, यही है रावण की असली लंका ।

----------


## Krishna

तमिल लेखकों के अनुसार आधुनिक मानव सभ्यता का विकास, अफ्रीका महाद्वीप में ना होकर हिन्द महासागर में स्थित ‘कुमारी कंदम’ नामक द्वीप में हुआ था | हालाँकि कुमारी कंदम या लुमेरिया  को हिन्द महासागर में विलुप्त हो चुकी काल्पनिक सभ्यता कहा जाता है |

----------


## Krishna

इसे कुमारी नाडु के नाम से भी जाना जाता है | कुछ लेखक तो इसे रावण की लंका के नाम से भी जोड़ते हैं, क्योंकि दक्षिण भारत को श्रीलंका से जोड़ने वाला राम सेतु भी इसी महाद्वीप में पड़ता है | इस राम सेतु के अस्तित्व को तो नासा ने भी सिद्ध कर दिया है | इसलिए अब शक की संभावना कम ही बनती है |

----------


## Krishna

कुमारी कंदम या लुमेरिया का इतिहास:

----------


## Krishna

मिल साहित्य के अनुसार, भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप में कुमारी कंदम नाम की एक तमिल सभ्यता थी , जो कि अब हिन्द महासागर में विलुप्त हो चुकी है | इसी महाद्वीप को Lemuria  नाम इंग्लिश भूगोलवेत्ता फिलिप स्क्लाटर (Philip Sclater) ने 19 वीं सदी में दिया था |

----------


## Krishna

सन 1903  में  V.G. सूर्यकुमार ने इसे सर्वप्रथम Kumarinatu" ("Kumari Nadu") या कुमारी क्षेत्र का नाम दिया था | कहा जाता है की यह कुमारी कंदम ही रावण के देश ‘लंका’ का विस्तृत स्वरुप है जो कि वर्तमान भारत से भी बड़ा था ।

----------


## Krishna

कुमारी कन्दम की शुरूआती खोज (Initial Exploration of Kumari Kandam ):

----------


## Krishna

हिन्द महासागर में एक बहुत बड़े महाद्वीप की संभावना को सबसे पहले ब्रिटिश भूगोलवेत्ता फिलिप स्क्लाटर (Philip Sclater) ने बताया था | उन्होंने मेडागास्कर और भारत में बहुत बड़ी मात्रा में वानरों के जीवाश्मों (Lemur Fossils) के मिलने पर यहाँ एक नयी सभ्यता के होने का अंदेशा व्यक्त किया था | उन्होंने ही इसे ‘लेमुरिया ‘ नाम दिया था | उन्होंने इस विषय पर एक किताब भी लिखी जिसका नाम ‘The Mammals of Madagascar’ था, जो कि 1864  में प्रकाशित हई थी |

----------


## Krishna

संभवत: आप वानरों के एक बड़ी संख्या में होने का कारण समझ रहे होंगे |

----------


## Krishna

*कुमारी कंदम का विस्तार कहां तक था ?

*इसका क्षेत्र उत्तर में कन्याकुमारी से लेकर पश्चिम में ऑस्ट्रेलिया के उत्तरी तट और मेडागास्कर तक फैला था |

----------


## Krishna

उत्तरकालीन वैदिक युग में आर्थिक व सामाजिक जीवन

----------


## Krishna

भूगोलवेत्ता वासुदेवन के अनुसार ‘कुमारी मॉडल’


भूगोलवेत्ता A.R. वासुदेवन के उन्नत अध्ययन के अनुसार, मानव सभ्यता का विकास अफ्रीका महाद्वीप में ना होकर कुमारी हिन्द महासागर के ‘कुमारी नामक' द्वीप पर हुआ था | उनके अध्ययन कहते हैं कि आज से लगभग 14,000 साल पहले जब कुमारी कंदम जलमग्न हो गया तो लोग यहाँ से पलायन कर अफ्रीका, यूरोप, चीन सहित पूरे विश्व में फैल गए और कई नयी सभ्यताओं को जन्म दिया |

----------


## Krishna

.................................

----------


## Krishna

*आदम के पुल से कुमारी कंदम सभ्यता का सम्बन्ध:*

----------


## Krishna

भारत के समुद्र विज्ञान विभाग के शोध के अनुसार 15,000 साल पहले समुद्र का जल स्तर आज के स्तर से 100 मीटर नीचे था और 10,000 साल पहले लगभग 60 मीटर नीचे था, इसलिए इस बात की प्रबल संभावना है कि उस समय भारत के दक्षिणी हिस्से को श्रीलंका से जोड़ने के लिए एक पुल का अस्तित्व रहा हो | परन्तु जैसे-जैसे समुद्र के जल स्तर में वृद्धि हई, यह पुल पानी में डूब गया |इस पुल का अस्तित्व आज भी भारत से 18 मील दूर स्थित ‘पाक की खाड़ी’ में ‘आदम के पुल’ (जिसे राम सेतु भी कहा जाता है) के रूप में है |भारत के समुद्र विज्ञान विभाग के शोध के अनुसार 15,000 साल पहले समुद्र का जल स्तर आज के स्तर से 100 मीटर नीचे था और 10,000 साल पहले लगभग 60 मीटर नीचे था, इसलिए इस बात की प्रबल संभावना है कि उस समय भारत के दक्षिणी हिस्से को श्रीलंका से जोड़ने के लिए एक पुल का अस्तित्व रहा हो | परन्तु जैसे-जैसे समुद्र के जल स्तर में वृद्धि हई, यह पुल पानी में डूब गया |इस पुल का अस्तित्व आज भी भारत से 18 मील दूर स्थित ‘पाक की खाड़ी’ में ‘आदम के पुल’ (जिसे राम सेतु भी कहा जाता है) के रूप में है |भारत के समुद्र विज्ञान विभाग के शोध के अनुसार 15,000 साल पहले समुद्र का जल स्तर आज के स्तर से 100 मीटर नीचे था और 10,000 साल पहले लगभग 60 मीटर नीचे था, इसलिए इस बात की प्रबल संभावना है कि उस समय भारत के दक्षिणी हिस्से को श्रीलंका से जोड़ने के लिए एक पुल का अस्तित्व रहा हो | परन्तु जैसे-जैसे समुद्र के जल स्तर में वृद्धि हई, यह पुल पानी में डूब गया |इस पुल का अस्तित्व आज भी भारत से 18 मील दूर स्थित ‘पाक की खाड़ी’ में ‘आदम के पुल’ (जिसे राम सेतु भी कहा जाता है) के रूप में है |

----------


## Krishna

वीडियो के जरिये देखते हैं ये भाई क्या कहना चाहते हैं | वीडियो विश्वसनीय चेनल से ली गयी है |

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

यह पुल चूना पत्थर रेत, गाद और छोटे-छोटे कंकडों तथा बलुआ पत्थरों से मिलकर बना है | शायद इसी पुल का विवरण धार्मिक ग्रन्थ रामायण में मिलता है जिसे भगवान राम ने सीता जी की खोज करने के लिए अपनी वानर सेना (ध्यान रहे कि Philip Sclater को अपनी खोज के दौरान वानरों के अवशेष मिले थे) के द्वारा बनवाया था |(भगवान राम, वानरों की सहायता से राम सेतु का निर्माण कराते हुए)

----------


## Krishna

.
(पाक की खाड़ी में विद्यमान राम सेतु, ऐसा माना जाता है कि यह वही सेतु है जिसका निर्माण श्रीराम ने कराया था

----------


## Krishna

इस सभ्यता के पतन के क्या कारण थे ?


ऐसा माना जाता है कि हिम युग के अंतिम सालों में तापमान बढ़ना शुरू हो गया था जिसके कारण ग्लेशियरों का पिघलना शुरू हुआ और समुद्र का जल स्तर बहुत बढ़ गया और अंततः यह सभ्यता पानी में डूब गयी |

----------


## Krishna

(कुमारी कंदम के हिन्द महासागर में डूबे हुए अवशेष)-

----------


## Krishna

*(कुमारी कंदम के हिन्द महासागर में डूबे हुए अवशेष)-*

----------


## Krishna

(पानी के अन्दर लेटे हुए भगवन की मूर्ति)

----------


## Krishna

(पानी में डूबा हुआ महल, जिसके आस पास मछलियों को तैरते हुए देखा जा सकता है)

----------


## Krishna

*तमिल लेखकों के अनुसार-

*1. जब कुमारी कंदम जल मग्न हुआ तो उसका 7,000 मील का क्षेत्र 49 टुकड़ों में बंट गया था |2. तमिल पुनर्जागरण वादियों ने इसे संस्कृत और तमिल साहित्य के आधार पर पांडियन महापुरुषों के साथ जोड़ा है | ये लोग मानते है कि कुमारी कंदम के पांडियन राजा का पूरे भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप पर शासन था |इस प्रकार कुमारी कंदम के समर्थकों के तर्कों के आधार पर यह कहा जा सकता है कि जब यह महाद्वीप, हिम युग के अंत  में समुद्र में डूबा तो लोगों ने अलग-अलग जगहों पर शरण ली और पूरी दुनिया में कई नयी सभ्यताओं (यूरोप,अफ्रीका, भारत, मिश्र, चीन इत्यादि) का विकास हुआ I इस प्रकार अब यह कहना गलत नहीं होगा कि आधुनिक मानव सभ्यता का विकास अफ्रीका महाद्वीप (जैसी कि मान्यता है) में न होकर कुमारी कंदम में हुआ था |

----------


## Krishna

कुछ और वीडियो ....

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

आपके विचारों का स्वागत है |

----------


## ramsingh111

kuch bhramak jankari he 
manchitr ke anusar to ye hissa bharta se laga hua hae to yaha 100 yojan pull banane ki jarurt kyo padi

----------


## Krishna

> kuch bhramak jankari he 
> manchitr ke anusar to ye hissa bharta se laga hua hae to yaha 100 yojan pull banane ki jarurt kyo padi


चित्र इमेजनरी है |

----------


## Krishna

हो सकता है ये हिस्सा डूब गया हो ... जिस से पुल बनाया गया हो .. जो की नासा द्वारा भी सत्यापित किया जा चुका है |

----------


## Shivay

बढ़िया जानकारी                    है

----------


## MahaThug

रेपो स्वीकार करें, अच्छी जानकारी है ।

----------


## Krishna

धन्यवाद ठग भाई

----------


## vigyan tv



----------


## Krishna

इस चलचित्र के लिए धन्यवाद |

----------

